# Kegerators King Keg And Pinnacle Euro Grand?



## ryanclark111 (10/12/11)

Hi All

Has anyone compared these two side by side? Are they exactly the same fridge? It looks like you can get the Euro grand delivered (to sydney) for $535. Is there any reason to spend the extra on the King Keg

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BEER-FRIDGE-REF...=item519c3c273b

http://www.kegking.com.au/Downloads/Keg%20...%20Pamphlet.pdf


----------



## twizt1d (10/12/11)

ill let you know what the ebay one is like in a week or so, i just ordered one of those yesterday 
looks exactly the same to me


----------



## loikar (10/12/11)

mmmmmbeer said:


> Are they exactly the same fridge?



Before everyone tells you to "use the ******* search function you retarded n00b twat!"

Yes, exact same fridge.
Maybe a different model\year

But same fridge

BF


----------



## Amber Fluid (10/12/11)

_*"The New 2011 Model Also Comes With Top Quality American Dorado Taps And Stainless Font Instead Of Chrome Plated Fonts.*_"

Same fridge, same everything except the taps are better on the Ebay version imo and the font is SS and you also get a keg coupler. But I can't see any gas line splitters which are only $10 each anyway.
I had the KK version and had no problems whatsoever with it but I would chose the Ebay sale due to the extras and buy the gas splitters and a NRV.


----------



## twizt1d (10/12/11)

ah shit i knew i forgot something, just ordered some gas and disconnects and forgot the NRV
and yep, stainless font + better taps


----------



## ryanclark111 (10/12/11)

Thanks all. Will order the ebay one right now. did plenty of searching and reading on the kegerators and I saw people suggesting that all kegerators were based on the same fridge but couldn't find anything that said these two were both exactly the same fridge. I know I can fit my conical fermenter in the KK fridge, but only just.

Looking forward to getting it up and running, will be nice not to run out of cold beer.


----------



## twizt1d (14/12/11)

got mine delivered today!
half way through putting it all together the kegs arrived aswell 

looks pretty good to me but the gas line is way too big for the barbs on the reg, reg barbs look about 1/4" hose is more like 10mm
also the 'stainless font' isnt stainless, its chrome plated


----------

